# Infrared Landscapes



## iam2nd (Nov 9, 2013)

Post your near-infrared landscapes!

I think infrared photography is not very popular, but I enjoy it very much. Anytime there is a clear blue sky, I try not to miss the chance. This is a 720 nm cutoff, so there is some false color present.


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 9, 2013)

I do my own digital IR camera conversions, and this one is from an old Kodak DC280. Thankfully it had a tiny "live view" LCD on the back.


----------



## iam2nd (Nov 9, 2013)

Here's one of a local church:


----------



## yorgasor (Nov 16, 2014)

Every once in a while I dabble with my Hoya R72 filter. Yesterday I was shooting with my Voigtlander 20mm at Jordan Lake, NC and got this very surreal shot. It's by far my favorite IR photo I've ever taken. The sun flare on here was absolutely amazing!



Mars Lake by yorgasor, on Flickr


----------



## stephan00 (Jan 2, 2018)

Seems like there hasn't been a lot of activity in Infrared lately, therefore I'm not sure if it's ok to resurrect this old thread?

I snapped some IR-photos during a recent trip through the Southwest of Africa. All of them taken with a full-spectrum 6D (conversion done by Optic Makario), together with a 630nm-filter and the 16-35 f/2.8 III.

In the pano-shot from Vic Falls there is a lot of light from the left, stemming from the sun and the spray from the falls, and a rainbow to the right, which looks very unspectacular in IR.


----------



## Valvebounce (Jan 2, 2018)

Hi Stephan. 
Very interesting shots, shame about the rainbow, but then I guess with it being basically narrow band visible light colours it was unlikely to be spectacular. 
I see no issue with resurrecting a thread like this as it was probably created with the hope that it would get regular use, in fact I think starting a new thread like this is a disservice to those that have already posted their work. 

Cheers, Graham. 



stephan00 said:


> Seems like there hasn't been a lot of activity in Infrared lately, therefore I'm not sure if it's ok to resurrect this old thread?
> 
> I snapped some IR-photos during a recent trip through the Southwest of Africa. All of them taken with a full-spectrum 6D (conversion done by Optic Makario), together with a 630nm-filter and the 16-35 f/2.8 III.
> 
> In the pano-shot from Vic Falls there is a lot of light from the left, stemming from the sun and the spray from the falls, and a rainbow to the right, which looks very unspectacular in IR.


----------



## stephan00 (Jan 3, 2018)

Well, I probably should have written "looks very unspectacular in IR *for us*". I don't know much about physics or physiology, but possibly an animal with receptors exclusively in the IR-range might see a lot of brilliant "colours" in what is dull whitish in the photograph - just guessing 

Anyway, since I've had time over the holidays to get over some old shots, here are a few more, this time with a 700nm-filter.


----------

